# 4 weeks till I've got to go entirely incognito



## gman211991 (31/10/14)

Hi guys I've got a kid on the way and I'm already a stealth vaper in my household any tips to go even stealthier? Coz I'm sure I can't use my bedroom anymore. Any tips would be appreciated


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

gman211991 said:


> Hi guys I've got a kid on the way and I'm already a stealth vaper in my household any tips to go even stealthier? Coz I'm sure I can't use my bedroom anymore. Any tips would be appreciated



looks like you going to have to stand on the porch for vape time
but also gives you a reason to build a man cave

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## gman211991 (31/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> looks like you going to have to stand on the porch for vape time
> but also gives you a reason to build a man cave


I don't know bout you but i quit smokes coz of the porch thing lol I'm guessing I've got to use the bathroom and get as much in away from home as possible


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

gman211991 said:


> I don't know bout you but i quit smokes coz of the porch thing lol I'm guessing I've got to use the bathroom and get as much in away from home as possible



looks like we going to have to set up a few breakfast meets jst to make sure you still get your vape on


----------



## exodus (31/10/14)

Id go for the man cave idea. Every man needs 1. And any excuse will do to get it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Natheer Mallick (31/10/14)

I'm in the same boat. Since my daughter's arrival, I've been spending a lot of time on the stoep lol


----------



## Rudi (31/10/14)

Im also with the man cave idea!! Wen we were boys we wanted a tree house... now we are older and climbing is not so easy anymore, so now you get a Wendy house (what makes it even cooler its got a female name) lol na damn man.. looks like its back to the porch for a while..unless you have one of the above

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

Rudi said:


> Im also with the man cave idea!! Wen we were boys we wanted a tree house... now we are older and climbing is not so easy anymore, so now you get a Wendy house (what makes it even cooler its got a female name) lol na damn man.. looks like its back to the porch for a while..unless you have one of the above



the wendy house is ideal. just make sure theres a fridge, coffee machine and a tv with usb port. basically the essentials

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rudi (31/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> the wendy house is ideal. just make sure theres a fridge, coffee machine and a tv with usb port. basically the essentials


Dont forget the Xbox360,WiFi,laptop and vape gear

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

Rudi said:


> Dont forget the Xbox360,WiFi,laptop and vape gear



yes of course. especially not the vapegear

its a wooden wendy why tons of smoke coming out of it. how much bet the wife hoses it down thinking its on fire

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (31/10/14)

Lol my room is the man cave. 80" tv, Xbox, couches, and mods n Joose for days. Don't know what @gman21991 is complaining about coz he spends most of his time here anyway lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## exodus (31/10/14)

Sorry you lost me at 80" tv, drool. I feel so ashamed of my 40 " now. lol


----------



## ET (31/10/14)

gman211991 said:


> Hi guys I've got a kid on the way and I'm already a stealth vaper in my household any tips to go even stealthier? Coz I'm sure I can't use my bedroom anymore. Any tips would be appreciated



if i may ask why can't you vape inside?
but in the cause of stealth vaping, flavourless nic ftw


----------



## Natheer Mallick (31/10/14)

ET said:


> if i may ask why can't you vape inside?
> but in the cause of stealth vaping, flavourless nic ftw


I know you weren't exactly asking me, but I'll give you my reason anyway. I used to not really worry, but after a while I noticed my daughter developed a bit of a cough. So as a precautionary measure, I stopped vaping around her. The cough eventually went away, and I very recently started vaping around the house again. A few days later (Wednesday this week) the cough came back. So,I just feel it is safer for me to not expose her to the vapour. As a father it really is a sh!t feeling watching your 7 month old cough, and knowing that it's possibly because of something you've been doing. I say, rather safe than sorry. Plus, wise than the laaitie getting sick, you'll end up giving your wife one free 'I told you so.' Something every guy tried to avoid at all costs lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ET (31/10/14)

Natheer Mallick said:


> I know you weren't exactly asking me, but I'll give you my reason anyway. I used to not really worry, but after a while I noticed my daughter developed a bit of a cough. So as a precautionary measure, I stopped vaping around her. The cough eventually went away, and I very recently started vaping around the house again. A few days later (Wednesday this week) the cough came back. So,I just feel it is safer for me to not expose her to the vapour. As a father it really is a sh!t feeling watching your 7 month old cough, and knowing that it's possibly because of something you've been doing. I say, rather safe than sorry. Plus, wise than the laaitie getting sick, you'll end up giving your wife one free 'I told you so.' Something every guy tried to avoid at all costs lol



frak, was hoping you wouldnt mention any coughing. starting to realise it happens to some. ok two tips apart from switching to flavourless for stealthing and health and safety. 1) from riptrippers, use a dustbuster and exhale into that when its switched on. 2) dont take a full drag of the ecig, just like a 3/4 drag and then inhale straight air to fill your lungs to the max, wait a few secs and then exhale. almost no vapour will come out. 

also if someone reading this would like to recommend a nice cheap diy vaping filter, something almost anyone can cobble together, we could even make it a community project. has to have a strong silent little motor to power the air intake part and just something to filter the vape smoke.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

ET said:


> frak, was hoping you wouldnt mention any coughing. starting to realise it happens to some. ok two tips apart from switching to flavourless for stealthing and health and safety. 1) from riptrippers, use a dustbuster and exhale into that when its switched on. 2) dont take a full drag of the ecig, just like a 3/4 drag and then inhale straight air to fill your lungs to the max, wait a few secs and then exhale. almost no vapour will come out.
> 
> also if someone reading this would like to recommend a nice cheap diy vaping filter, something almost anyone can cobble together, we could even make it a community project. has to have a strong silent little motor to power the air intake part and just something to filter the vape smoke.



Any negative ion generator will sort you out - can even DIY one very easy - google, and If you don't come right I will post an easy schematic.


----------



## ET (31/10/14)

johan said:


> Any negative ion generator will sort you out - can even DIY one very easy - google, and If you don't come right I will post an easy schematic.



can i mount a big one on my car's roof and make noxious taxi's disappear?


----------



## johan (31/10/14)

ET said:


> can i mount a big one on my car's roof and make noxious taxi's disappear?



Unfortunately NOT Lol - that sweet smell mixed with oil is untreatable


----------



## Marzuq (31/10/14)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Lol my room is the man cave. 80" tv, Xbox, couches, and mods n Joose for days. Don't know what @gman21991 is complaining about coz he spends most of his time here anyway lol



We may need to turn ur room into the goofy vapers club house. Geez that's one hell of a TV. And then vape gear and Juice for days. Sounds like a slice of heaven bro

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

